# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Meet new Sigma Huawei edition!

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma becomes even more flexible!*   Are you a Sigma owner? Not yet? You should become one and enjoy all its benefits! And here’s why. 
Sigma team has been working with *Huawei* brand for *7 years* already. 
After all accomplished work we are proud to present a new member of Sigma family - *Sigma Huawei edition*!
This new *Huawei edition* offers:  Support for *1200+* Huawei models *HiSilicon*, *Qualcomm*, *Spreadtrum* and *MTK* platforms Support for 8 years old keyboard phones up to most resent Android smartphones! *Network Unlock*, *FRP / ID remove*, and all other operations for full servicing All kinds of *phone repair* (*IMEI*, *serials*, etc.) *Flash* feature for bricked Huawei smartphones (using Huawei Board software files) …and much more!  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Benefits:* One more good reason for new users to start using Sigma Lifetime license - no need to pay for the product every year Regular and substantial updates  One-click ability to expand its functionality to the full version of Sigmakey!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## kerkuklu

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------

